# Home Theater Mac - Recording shows from satellite



## Cliff (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I think I'm stuck finding an implementation with my Mac mini, and I'm hoping someone here has some insights to making it work.
I'd like to time-shift shows from the satellite set-top box (its disk is already full with wife's soaps!), but I can't seem to find a hardware/software combination that works.
Hauppauge's HD PVR is the closest bit of hardware that fits this need, but its scheduling software is PC only. (I could mount a VM of Windows on the Mac, but would like to avoid it if possible).
Elgato's eyeTV software supports the HD PVR, but says it cannot 'legally' support its IR blaster. However, it points to a couple of 3rd party IR blasters that do work. Cant figure why Elgato doesn't support HD PVR's built in IR blaster and instead supports another blaster (and it *IS* ugly for the living room). Licensing is a *minor* stumbling block, imho.
So, are there other hardware/software combinations that may work? or a way to 'hack' the HD PVR/eyeTV configuration to use the built-in IR blaster?
Thanks in advance for helping.
Regards,
Cliff

Update - I found the answer in the Elgato forums (missed it the first time through, grrr). Looks like the only way to get it to work is with a 3rd party IR blaster. 

Update #2 - There's mac software, HDPVRCapture, that uses the HD-PVR's internal IR Blaster. A far-less clunky implementation.


----------

